# orange chromide tankmates / 20l



## arthurdent (Sep 13, 2005)

Im setting up a 20 gallon long tank for orange chromides (3 fish about 1 inch long)I know they live in brakish water (ive been keeping the salinity about 1 tbs/per gallon).I'd like to put in some kribensis , Ive read they will due ok in low salinity brakish tanks , anyone want to confirm or deny this?
basically im looking to put a few other fish with them hopefully cichlids.
I really like puffers too ,but ive read they wont get along with anything!
any suggestions on other tankmates (including bottom feeders) would be greatly appreciated.
(btw thanx oldsalt for your information)


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You could possibly have sailfin mollies in with your chromides, but the tank is on the small size for that. You could always try it and see what happens. I've not tried the chromides yet so I don't know how aggressive they are.


----------

